# Small Sword Plants



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

While Swords make great centerpiece plants most grow too tall for tanks less than 12" deep. However there are smaller Swords are perfect for low-tech aquariums 12" or less deep. All Swords require Iron tabs as well as root tabs to maintain optimum health. Below are a few I have found that do well in 2.5, 5 and 10 gallon aquariums.

Echinodorus Gabrieli
Echinodorus horizontalist 'Mini': 3"
Echinodorus 'Indian Red': 8"-10"
Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica': 2"-6"
Echinodorus parviflorus: 7"-9"
Echinodorus xingu: 5.5"
Pygmy Chain Sword Broadleaf: 2.5"-3"
Pygmy Chain Sword Narrow Leaf: 2.5"-3"


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I grow narrow lead pygmy chain swords as well as micro sword (and a rarer mini micro sword) just fine in one tank with only liquid ferts (include seachem iron) and one tank with only soil not root tabs or liquid ferts (except excel).. Just saying, there are more options for plant nutrients.
Some other small swords:
Brazilian micro sword aka Lilaeopsis brasiliensis: 3"
(Narrow leaf) Micro sword aka Lilaeopsis mauritiana: 2-4"
Mini micro sword aka Lilaeopsis nova "mini": 1.5-2"


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Not a big fan of swords in general, besides maybe micro swords. I hate aquascaping tanks with bigger variety swords. Maybe I can get away with it in a Dutch style tank.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I was only listing toward Echindorus/centerpiece Swords as opposed to grass-like Swords. Thanks for bringing up the Lilaeopsis. I have all but the 'mini' as foreground grass and love them. They are really popular with the Dwarf Crays and even the Betta seem to enjoy weaving in and out of them. 

Ken of www.bamaplants.com advised me to use Iron tabs in sand or gravel even if root tabs or liquid contain Iron; especially needed for plants that are red. My Swords were doing nicely on Seachem liquid and root tabs alone. But once I added Iron tabs they really took off and even in low light the reds are much more brilliant.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Ah ok.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Can swords be used as floaters? I tried it once and had initial success with them and even had new growth, but eventually they turned brown and melted. I added about 1ML of flourish per week to my 10 gallon. Was it misguided to even try?


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

MikeG14, I don't think so. Swords generally use (mainly) roots to feed so they'd have to be planted with root tabs to grow properly. 

... despite planting my sword it still died haha. I have no luck with plants.


----------



## Boshia (Aug 14, 2014)

I have two of the Echinodorus parviflorus, or maybe the tropica kind, don't really see much of a difference. When I got them they barely had any roots, but now the root system is extensive and one of them is even propagating.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Boshia said:


> I have two of the Echinodorus parviflorus, or maybe the tropica kind, don't really see much of a difference. When I got them they barely had any roots, but now the root system is extensive and one of them is even propagating.


I do, too, and love them.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Interesting, I'll have to look into these when I get my tank running better. I have naturally high iron in my well water and I have a 15g with soil capped with sand, would I still need iron tabs/ferts?


----------

